# Programming Resources - Which language is for me? (Tutorials, Compilers, Beginner Questions)



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/6/15)

*Programming Resources - Tutorials & Compilers*

I have compiled the best and latest resources for a variety of programming and scripting languages. If your new to programming, I will provide a general programming information section for you to get started on your journey. For the others out their who are looking to expand their knowledge, I have broken each language in to different sections. Within each section you will find a plethora of external links and resources. Some section will have embedded video tutorials for your ease of use. I want to thank you for participating and wish you good luck on your road path to computer programming.

_*General Programming FAQ
*_


Spoiler: Spoiler



*What is a compiler or IDE?*
A compiler simply translates "human" source code into machine code that the machine understands. An IDE means Integrated development environment, it is an enhanced and advanced compiler to help coders out, rather than typing all of the code into something along the lines of notepad.

*What compiler/IDE should I use?*
If you're using C++, C#, or Visual Basic, I would go ahead and recommend the Visual Studio product, as it is widely used for all of them. Otherwise which compiler is mainly preference. I learned C++ using Dev C++ as it's great for beginners. Java I used JCreator as that is what I used in my class, but you can always use others.

*What language should I learn?*
The language you choose to learn should closely match your intentions of learn it, such as windows applications development and or video game development or even web development.

For building windows applications, I would suggest C-Sharp (C#) or Visual Basic (VB). Both of these languages are considered to be Rapid Application Development (RAD) languages.
If your goal is to build video games on a commercial level, C++ would be the most appropriate language. Visual C-Sharp is capable of video game development as well and is picking up speed in the commercial business.
For cross platform-ability you may want to consider Java. Much like the C-Sharp and Visual Basic, Java is based around an Object Oriented Programming structure (OOP).
*Help! I can't understand any of this!!!*
I will not be surprised by someone saying this. Learning a language takes loads of time, It has personally taken me over 6 months to fully understand how coding works, and I have yet to learn just a small fraction out there (it's never ending). However, most people aren't going to be doing this 5+ hours per day, so it may take you even longer.

If you truly need help, I would strongly suggest googling your problem as much as possible before posting as a simple problem is usually answered, however, if you are out of luck, or can't find the answer, feel free to send me a PM and I'm sure I will find the help you need.


_*
General Programming & Scripting*_


Spoiler: Spoiler



Tutorials

Coding Practices
How to use DotNetBar
How to use DevExpress skins
How to merge DLLs - [coming soon]
Tutorials from TheNewBoston - [coming soon]
Codecademy - Online Coding Tutorials - [coming soon]
Code.org - Online Coding Tutorials - [coming soon]
LearnStreet - Online Coding Tutorials - [coming soon]
ProjectEuler - Programming Problems - [coming soon]




*Visual Basic (VB)(.NET)*


Spoiler: Spoiler



_*
Compilers*_

Visual Basic Express - [coming soon]
*Learning Tutorials*

VB.NET Youtube video tutorial series - [coming soon]
Setting up and creating your first VB application ~ iLegend - [coming soon]
MSDN - Resource from the creators of VB (Microsoft) - [coming soon]
*Specific How-To Tutorials*

Make an auto updater - [coming soon]
Create a modding program with Package.IO - [coming soon]
Creating a simple game - [coming soon]
Send an e-mail - [coming soon]
Create a game save tool - [coming soon]



*
C-Sharp (C#)(.NET)*


Spoiler: Spoiler



*
Compilers*

Visual C# Express - [coming soon]
*Learning Tutorials*

8 different eBooks on C# - [coming soon]
MSDN - Resource from the creators of C# (Microsoft) - [coming soon]
How to read/write text files - [coming soon]
BlackWasp - C# Tutorials - [coming soon]
C-Sharp-Fundamentals-Development-for-Absolute-Beginners - [coming soon]
*Specific How-To Tutorials*

Create a functional splash screen - [coming soon]
How to create a basic login - [coming soon]
Creating a simple splash screen - [coming soon]
Check for update button - [coming soon]



_*
C++*_


Spoiler: Spoiler



_*
Compilers*_

Dev C++ - [coming soon]
Visual C++ Express - [coming soon]
NetBeans IDE - [coming soon]
*Learning Tutorials*

CProgramming - great C/C++ beginners tutorial & more - [coming soon]
CPlusPlus - Great beginning tutorial - [coming soon]
LearnCPP - C++ beginners tutorial - [coming soon]
Xoax - C++ video tutorials - [coming soon]
Intro to C++ Win32 programming - [coming soon]
Another intro to C++ Win32 programming - [coming soon]
AntiRTFM Youtube intro to C++ series - [coming soon]
*Specific How-To Tutorials*

Coming Soon




_*Java*_
*Compilers*


Spoiler: Spoiler




JCreator LE IDE - [coming soon]
NetBeans IDE - [coming soon]
Eclipose IDE - [coming soon]
Dr. Java IDE - [coming soon]
*Learning Tutorials*

Exposure Java - Java eBook with Excersises, labs, and example programs - [coming soon]
Learn Java - Youtube Tutorial Series - [coming soon]
Blue Pelican Java Basics - [coming soon]
Intro to Java e-book - [coming soon]
Java for kids e-book - [coming soon]
Javaranch e-book - [coming soon]
Wb-ucator Java tutorial - [coming soon]
Sun Java Tutorials - [coming soon]
*Specific How-To Tutorials*

NIST - Dictionary of Algorithms & Data Structures - [coming soon]
Java 1.6 APIJava examples - [coming soon]
CodingBat - Java Practice Problems - [coming soon]
_*References*_

Java Notes (Index of Everything Java) - [coming soon]
Java Quick Reference - [coming soon]
RegEx - Glossary - [coming soon]




_*Scripting & Markup*_


Spoiler: Spoiler



_*HTML*_


Spoiler: Spoiler



*Learning Tutorials*

W3Schools Tutorials - [coming soon]
Tizag Tutorials - [coming soon]
*Frameworks*

Foundation - [coming soon]
Bootstrap - [coming soon]
Flat UI - [coming soon]



_*Java Script*_


Spoiler: Spoiler



*Learning Tutorials*

W3Schools Javascript Tutorial - [coming soon]
W3Schools jQuery Tutorial - [coming soon]
*Libraries*

jQuery - [coming soon]







_*Other Languages (Assembly, Delphi, Lua, Perl, Python, Obj-C, Node, etc..)*_


Spoiler: Spoiler



*
Compilers*

Objective-C XCode IDE - [coming soon]
*Learning Tutorials*

Objective C Guide - [coming soon]
Basic Assembly Tutorial - [coming soon]
Detailed Lua Tutorial - [coming soon]
Learn Python Tutorial Website - [coming soon]
Python Tutorials - [coming soon]
*Specific How-To Tutorials*

Hacking E-Books - [coming soon]
Python, Perl, PHP, Power PC, Hacking E-Books - [coming soon]
_*Languages*_

Node - [coming soon]





Please note that this is still a WIP. [Work in progress]

* - Coding Practices added to tutorials.
* - Updated entries.
* - DotNetBar added to tutorials.
* - DevExpress added to tutorials.
* - Added new entries and new languages.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/6/15)

OP has been updated with entries that are coming soon.

Guys, please give feedback on this thread if you would like to see more.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------

